# Please Save Atlanta



## Dellas (Mar 3, 2019)

I don't know how to stress this enough....
Atlanta is one of the few cities with a thriving  black middle class. Killer Mike was right when he said it was the real Wakanda.

As the world saw with the recent Govenor's election though, we tried and came close to a black governor, thiugh we had a cheater in the election. Though no one is fighting to get Kemp out like Trump, mistake number one, this appears to be costly.

Kemp has did a slew of things all of which is a major attack on blacks, education, and ATL,...

A few years back, wealthy, white parts of the city started sueing to leave the poorer parts, leaving the city of ATL with lower paying tax base and a smaller city.

The nearly all white baseball team,the Braves, decided they wanted a new stadium  at this time and ATL said no they could not pay for it. The Braves literally left ATL and went to the wealthiest suburb (Bush/GOP country). That was a costly mistake for Cobb county.  Their books hasnt been balanced ever since.

The final straw  to the wealth of ATL is its single most valuable  asset, ATL Hartfield  Jackson airport. *Thirty to forty percent of Atlanta 's revenue comes from the airport.*  ATL has leveraged that active asset that is the world's largest airport to its advantage. They are creating the Aerotropolis  that is a 5 year project to build up parts of ATL that has been long ignored, attracted the Porsche head quarters, and a couple of movie studios,  and more businesses.   Atlanta  has been increasingly  gaining more economic power despite the original sin of white flight  that occured in the 70s with the election  of the first black mayor, Maynard Jackson. The election of  Maynard was such a shocker that there is best selling book on it called White flight on Amazon.
---> They left but forgot to grab the asset, the airport, and there has been lawsuits and fights ever since. Literally, this past election of the mayor was brutal. Whites, through gentrification, almost won back control. Literally everyday there are charges and allegations of corruption and mismanagement against past black administrations/mayors office.  Every contract is questioned. You help a black business  then reverse discrimination.  It is crazy. No one dogs the governors office.

Now, Kemp! This corrupt  man who has only been in office a day has the Senate to sign a bill just saying the airport  and ATL are so corrupt that the state of GA will just take over the airport.

Just straight up theft...like the election. Accountability  has meaning. People get bolder after each theft.

This is what happened in Michigan. The new governor  just declared the blacks didn't know what they were doing and put emergency  managers in charge and started selling off the assets.
This will economically destroy the black middle class and ATL.

The new mayor, Bottoms, is some low speaking, sweet  girl, and not a street fighter like the past administrations.
Maynard, Reed, and even Shirley Franklin, who famously  said y'all don't know me and took off her earrings, were street...in your face fighters whose mouths alone caused people to back the heck off...and they backed it up.......

Atlanta is in major trouble. If I was on black Twitter I would start a #Save ATL.
With this governor  it is about to get Trump real, the dirty South way, in ATL.

He did some other things with school vouchers. I think this man is working with Trump and Trump may have given him ideas.

I have seen Nothern poverty and inequality.  I was thankful there was a city where you could make a life for yourself  even with a crappy job.
I see this as a racist economic attack on ATL.

I don't know why this is not major news.

https://www.gpbnews.org/post/legislative-day-23-hemp-kemp-and-theft-airport


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks for posting. I wasn't aware of the airport situation.


----------



## Dellas (Mar 3, 2019)

Bumping....


----------



## Laela (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks @Dellas for putting this out there.... it's a disheartening thing that Kemp and his cronies are trying to do. First the election, now the airport.


----------



## thickness (Mar 4, 2019)

They have been trying to get the Airport for YEARS!  Kemp stole the election, but Stacy says she will not let what went down happen again.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Mar 4, 2019)

I’m here for the fight.


----------



## Laela (Mar 7, 2019)

^^ me too! 
Stacy Abrams is keep her options open for 2020, but  new indictment against a contractor at the airport could make it even easier for the state to take over..sigh
Here's link to the story

*Indictment could bolster state bid to take over Atlanta airport*


----------



## Dellas (Mar 7, 2019)

Laela said:


> ^^ me too!
> Stacy Abrams is keep her options open for 2020, but  new indictment against a contractor at the airport could make it even easier for the state to take over..sigh
> Here's link to the story
> 
> *Indictment could bolster state bid to take over Atlanta airport*


If corruption is the problem then the governors office is where you start. The problem is blacks cannot imitate whites. All have to be Obama's. The scrutiny  of ATL officials is literally unreal. Think Trump but since the 70s.


----------



## Laela (Mar 7, 2019)

*Stacey Abrams is keeping her options open for 2020                               *​





Photo: Alyssa Pointer​
STACY ABRAHMS  has dropped hints in a string of recent appearances that she’s not ruling out a bid for president next year. But she might be leaving the possibility open for another White House prize.

The Democrat instantly emerged as a potential challenger to U.S. Sen. David Perdue after she narrowly lost last year’s vote to Gov. Brian Kemp. She hasn’t rebuffed overtures from supporters who want her to run for president, either.

But as a self-imposed early April deadline to announce her intentions nears, she may prepare for another avenue that could open. 

The two early Democratic frontrunners for president – Joe Biden and Bernie Sanders - are both white men from the Northeast. Other candidates, too, may need help balancing the ticket ideologically, geographically and racially.

And she’d be far less likely to join a White House bid if she was in the middle of a pitched Senate race.

Her allies say she’s strongly considering a Senate challenge, and a field of anxious Democrats is waiting on her word to decide their next step. If she runs, she won’t face any high-profile primary opposition. If she doesn’t, several prominent Democrats are poised to enter the race.

A run for president seems unlikely. She hasn’t begun the process of lining up endorsements, hiring droves of operatives and making visits to early-voting states. She’s instead traveled the nation to boost her Fair Fight Action group and promote her book. She’s also lined up speaking gigs through the Harry Walker Agency.

Passing up a Senate run is a gamble of its own. She’s the queenmakerin the state Democratic party with a soaring national profile, enhanced by her response to the State of the Union. If she runs, she’d quickly attract new attention and eager donors.

There’s no such guarantee if she wants to position herself as a potential vice presidential nominee, particularly if she has to jockey against defeated White House candidates. Still, if that doesn’t pan out, she could go back to square one.

Abrams has made it crystal clear over the years she wants to be Georgia’s next governor. And if she stays on the sidelines in 2020, she seems assured of challenging Kemp two years later.

“I can’t go back and win 2018,” she said at an LGBTQ conference last week in San Francisco, “but I can win 2020 and 2022.”


----------



## Laela (Mar 7, 2019)

Stacy may have a say so, if time permits. @Dellas  I agree.. blacks cannot and should not imitate whites... This mentality that it THEY can do it, so can we (esp if we have money)...  don't hold any water when it comes to prosecution of any kind. I don't know why folks don't get that... SMH. We're seeing too many examples of this... R Kelly, Bill Cosby among others.


----------



## Dellas (Mar 7, 2019)

https://www.ajc.com/news/state--reg...eover-atlanta-airport/cdmw3h2DkbEuIXugpNWZ8M/


Stolen


----------



## Laela (Mar 8, 2019)

^^ proverbial fat lady ain't sung yet... I'm expecting a  law suit from the city to circumvent that "joint governance agreement" needed by 2020...ain't. gonna. happen.


----------



## charmingt (Aug 14, 2019)




----------

